# Painful



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Bought a new 'puter yesterday. That seem to be all the good news. 

It let me on the net without much ado. This morning I can't access anything.

It has McAfee activated on it.

Essentially I think it has something to do with some settings somewhere.

I'm also new to windows 8.1 and very aggravated and overwhelmed.

So I'm back on my old puter this morning.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Why getting all the messages in yellow framed bars every time I enter something? They seem to roll through a series these days. Even on my new puter it seemed yesterday I have to save everything and enter it twice or more. Sure didn't used to be this way.

I'm getting lots of recover messages. The stop long script is probably due to the adds. Now I have to wait on the adds to fill in before the screen will move.

Is this the in protocol or something?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

How do you connect to the Internet; wifi or wired?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm about to give up on windoze/microsoft.

I have a windoze phone, given to me and if I knew then what I know now I might have refused. Unless there's a gun to my head or something I'll *NEVER BUY A WINDOZE PHONE!!!!!*

The wife just got a new laptop with windoze 8 on it and I have come to the conclusion the leadership of the company has gone insane. There's no other way I can think of why someone would take a system which has been working great and make it into something that looks like a 3 y.o. made.

The near last straw was when I tried to bluetooth pair my windoze phone with the wife's windoze computer. They'd pair, connect for about half a second then disconnect and would not connect again.

Not to lighten things up. . . .


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRY9Ybi5zqI[/ame]


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

With Windows 8.1, god mode access is your friend.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Shrek said:


> With Windows 8.1, god mode access is your friend.


There are still more people using Windows XP then have switched to Windows 8 and 8.1.

I guess most now are waiting for Windows 10.
10 is what Windows 8 SHOULD have been.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> There are still more people using Windows XP then have switched to Windows 8 and 8.1.
> 
> I guess most now are waiting for Windows 10.
> 10 is what Windows 8 SHOULD have been.


Don't get ahead of yourself. We won't know for sure what Windows 10 will really be like until it's released.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself. We won't know for sure what Windows 10 will really be like until it's released.


 Two years into using windows 8/8.1 I have gotten so familiarized with its use that when I have to do diagnostics on a non internet use XP system like the XP a friend uses as a vinyl contact lettering cutter controller I now have to sometimes use my XP reference manuals much as I sometimes had to use the Windows 2000 and Windows ME manuals.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Shrek said:


> Two years into using windows 8/8.1 I have gotten so familiarized with its use that when I have to do diagnostics on a non internet use XP system like the XP a friend uses as a vinyl contact lettering cutter controller I now have to sometimes use my XP reference manuals much as I sometimes had to use the Windows 2000 and Windows ME manuals.


The big questions are:

How long did you have to flounder around with 8 before you got familiar with it? 

How long did it take you to go from 3.0 to 95?

From 95 to 2000?

From 2000 to ME?

and so forth.

I'm betting it took much less time to switch between any of those to another, even if you skipped a few, than it has to go from 7 to 8. That's because they used the same general user interface. A user interface which I don't remember anyone complaining about needing to be changed.

My mother-in-law used to call me all the time wanting to know how to fix or do something on her machine. When I asked her what happened 90% of the times the problem was caused when she had installed a new program to do something which she admitted she perfectly happy with the way the old program worked. She finally took my advice. If what you have is doing what you need in a way you like DON'T TRY TO *FIX* IT. I had DOS programs I ran right up to the point it became next to impossible to get them to operate on the newer systems. 

Its too bad that Linux wasn't set up to step into the void left by the bubbling pile of bovine excrement MS dropped on the computing world.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

I've had more issues with this new computer and Windows 8 than I've ever had with any other. Some things I've just given up on. I've used Firefox for years but this computer simply won't run it. It hangs up continually and Shockwave crashes immediately everytime I try to use it. I've dumped and reloaded both Firefox and Shockwave numerous times and been to both sites and done everything they suggest to fix the problems, plus looked for solutions on Google, but nothing helps one bit. I've resorted to using Chrome and things work well.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

watcher said:


> The big questions are:
> 
> How long did you have to flounder around with 8 before you got familiar with it?
> 
> ...


 It only took me a couple weeks to get used to 8 just like the average time I spent with all the other Windows since 3.1.

The only real headache I had with the original 8.0 was all the Dell jackware that kept installing until I chose to purchase my own 8.1 disk set and ditch the Dell jackware three months after it kept messing up the o/s and security updates.

Since updating to 8.1 free of the Dell crap apps updates load expediently even on only 56k dial up.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, you should still be within the timing to return the thing for a refund. You sound like the type who'd be better off with a Windows 7 machine.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Windows 8 has probably been more responsible for people switching to iMacs then any other program from M$.
Look how many have iPhones, iPads etc. they use the same browser as Macs do, which is Safari.
A whole heck of a lot of folks around the world know what Safari is and use it everyday, just not on a PC. So switching completely away from M$ on a pc is not as scary as it used to be years ago. LOL


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Nevada said:


> How do you connect to the Internet; wifi or wired?


Air card. Not wired. It didn't use to be this way. Even on my old puter I was having these problems.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Shrek said:


> It only took me a couple weeks to get used to 8 just like the average time I spent with all the other Windows since 3.1.
> 
> The only real headache I had with the original 8.0 was all the Dell jackware that kept installing until I chose to purchase my own 8.1 disk set and ditch the Dell jackware three months after it kept messing up the o/s and security updates.
> 
> Since updating to 8.1 free of the Dell crap apps updates load expediently even on only 56k dial up.


What is the Dell jackware?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

am1too said:


> What is the Dell jackware?


 Dell loaded a number of crap apps that ran automatically in the background and slowed my processing speed.

A month after I bought my own master load disk and formatted Dell out of this system, I received a call from Dell customer support asking why I had not registered the free trial of some crap app this machine came loaded with.

I asked them to please remove me from their customer list as I no longer had the PC they were referencing and had only purchased it for spare parts as their PC on sale saved me almost $200 on the parts I wanted.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> Windows 8 has probably been more responsible for people switching to iMacs then any other program from M$.
> Look how many have iPhones, iPads etc. they use the same browser as Macs do, which is Safari.
> A whole heck of a lot of folks around the world know what Safari is and use it everyday, just not on a PC. So switching completely away from M$ on a pc is not as scary as it used to be years ago. LOL


I'm sure thinking in that direction.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Shrek said:


> Dell loaded a number of crap apps that ran automatically in the background and slowed my processing speed.
> 
> A month after I bought my own master load disk and formatted Dell out of this system, I received a call from Dell customer support asking why I had not registered the free trial of some crap app this machine came loaded with.
> 
> I asked them to please remove me from their customer list as I no longer had the PC they were referencing and had only purchased it for spare parts as their PC on sale saved me almost $200 on the parts I wanted.


I bet that just made his/her day ! I'll be posting my own cry baby story here afterwhile, have some cooking to do soon.


----------

